# Wire mesh sizes and bees



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

Fantastic information! Thank you!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

And my silly little bees often get their heads stuck through in #8 mesh, with fatal results. 

My bees are smaller than most bees I see around. I am in the process of replacing all bee-barrier mesh panels with window screening for this reason. I suppose there is something like #9, but I can't find it. I also haven't had any luck finding #7 which I thought would allow them to get their heads safely back out. 

Enj.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want #7 hardware cloth, Betterbee appears to have it in stock, but it carries a hefty premium compared to #8 ...

http://www.betterbee.com/hardware/ghc-10-mesh-hardware-cloth.asp
(Note that you must select #7 from the dropdown)

If you want #7, AFAIK Betterbee is the _only _vendor that I am aware of that actually offers #7 hardware cloth in less than _wholesale _type quantities.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks, Graham - I will ask at Betterbee for some #7. I don't need much so it shouldn't be be too bad. A drop in the bucket on my Betterbee account this year. Just yesterday I was looking at some of my Betterbee robbing screens and wondering if the mesh on that was larger than the #8 I use on my homemade screens. That might explain it.

Enj.


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

McMaster has all the mentioned sizes, and more, in a variety of formulations, including stainless, in sizes from 12" square, on up. Prices aren't bad, either. Here's a sample:

Mesh Size Opening Size	Open Area	Wire Dia. 12"×12" 12"×24" 24"×24" 36"×36"	
7 × 7 0.102" 51%	0.041" $16.56 $31.46 $59.62 $126.68


----------



## West Farm And Bees (Oct 9, 2021)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If you want #7 hardware cloth, Betterbee appears to have it in stock, but it carries a hefty premium compared to #8 ...
> 
> Galvanized Mesh Hardware Cloth - 10 Feet | Betterbee
> (Note that you must select #7 from the dropdown)
> ...


As of Oct 2021, only 1/2 inch and #8 are available from betterbee.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you West Farm for bumping this!

Would #6 be good for a hive beetle trap, or would it kill too many curious or persistent bees? Over an oil tray in the bottom since most commercial screen bottoms are way too small for adult SHB. Happened to get some #6 recently. Stainless! Unknown alloy and not welded, but the price was right.


----------

